# 79' craftsman snowblower need info



## beargibson3100 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a 1979 craftsman 20 inch single stage snowblower. It has a Tecumseh engine I am looking for an exploded view parts list. I had it running but after I fixed the drive system it lost compression. Not sure why but would like some pictures to show where everything goes.

Sears # 536.918000

engine #'s 143-694012
ser- 9141a


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Did you try the sears site?

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...rieve.action?modelNumber=143-694012&pop=flush


----------



## beargibson3100 (Apr 21, 2008)

You know it never dawned on me to put the engine numbers in seperate from chassis numbers. your right thank you


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think there is much left for parts for something that old


----------

